

Break the pattern - pacifi30
http://blog.truffle.io/break-the-pattern

======
nipund
This is soo true. We need to break away from the everyday mundane tasks. Life
is all about taking the less traveled path!

------
pacifi30
BTW, anyone coming to spend some time in Seattle. Email me at
nishant@truffle.io and I would to show you around!

